# Loving my CZUR Scanner



## Semper Fidelis

We discussed this product last year: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/88219-Scan-a-Book-in-Five-Minutes

It was ordered as a Christmas present for me in November and arrived about a week and a half ago. Construction is solid and it works well once you figure it out.

The WiFi setup on it is a bit kludgey. You have to literally program it by a sound file so it's not for the weak of heart tech wise. They actually had a configuration problem on their servers which prevented me from setting up my scanner so I just plugged it in via USB.

The operation is very quick and it automatically aligns and crops either pieces of paper (or objects) or book pages. It actually comes with yellow thumb covers so you can hold book pages down as you scan them (using a foot pedal) and then it removes the thumb prints from the text.

It ends up producing a bunch of images that you are then able to assemble into a PDF through the software.

This is made by a Chinese company and the software is not the most intuitive to use with some strange wording but, overall, I'm very happy with this product. It cuts way down on the time it takes to scan books.

My kids think it's cool. I actually scanned my son's head just because I could.


----------



## Timmay

I got mine in too. The auto correction and OCR is amazing. I'm going to scan my print theology books and import them into Logos so my entire library will be digital. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcFadden

I could not find it on Amazon (dumb me). Where do you go to order it?


----------



## Timmay

It was an IndieGogo project. See if they list it for sale here: http://www.techanger.net

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcFadden

Somewhat confusing website! Is $339 the correct price? How long does it take to receive it as a delivery. And, is purchasing from China safe? Just looking to learn from you experts in these kinds of things.


----------



## Timmay

That sounds about right. I bought mine from China, from that company. Everything showed up working just fine. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne

How about some longer reports from the two of you who bought the units? Things like ease of set-up, resolution [with photos, please], maximum scanning size, etc. . . .


----------



## Timmay

Ease of set up is a bit clunky if you have a Mac. They don't have Mac software yet so your scans go to the cloud and you download them from there. You have to connect it to your wifi, and they make you scan a barcode which emits a sound, and the sound is like a code for the scanner to connect to. It's kinda weird and odd at first, but I got it to work no problem. I just installed Boot camp on my Mac to get Windows so I haven't tried the directUSB route yet or their software. I will say it scans fast, autocorrects for color and perspective quickly, and the OCR is amazing. I took a scan of their instruction pamphlet and I turned the whole thing into a Word doc with editable text. It was amazing.
It has LEDs for flat consistent lighting, and a soft rubber black mat to be used as a background. This creates better scans. Mine also came with a foot pedal so I can fire off scans quickly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Definitely a game changing piece of technology. Mine is sitting in a box that arrived two weeks ago awaiting my attention. Glad to see some others grabbed it, too.

I can just see the folks at Puritan Hard Drive putting it to use sometime soon. Heh.

I wonder if they created their own OCR engine or licensed something like ABBY FineReader.


----------



## DMcFadden

I broke down and ordered it. I'm more than a little nervous since the business model makes it sound like you are "investing" in a crowd source capital project when you select "buy it." But, PayPal should afford a measure of security. Reports forthcoming when it arrives.


----------



## Wayne

A very generous donor offered to cover the cost, so I've ordered one as well for use here at the PCA Historical Center.

Will report back on how long it takes to arrive; difficulty of setup; etc.


----------



## Timmay

So Wayne, what do you plan to use it for? Also, I just realized ive spoken to you outside the PB regarding matters for the PCA historical center. Small world! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Fidelis

So, just a bit of feedback on the scanner as I'm getting used to it.

There a few things that are a bit quirky about it so far and I wondered if others have a solution:

1. If you scan a document or book and have graphics, the OCR engine really messes them up. I was trying to use the scanner to scan in a document with handwriting on it and it didn't just ignore my handwriting but butchered the output.
2. The background for white pages tends to turn out blue. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong. Maybe it's because I have yellow lighting in the room and it's catching some of that lighting but white pages of paper have a blueish background.

For now, until I figure out how to fix the OCR problem I'm just going to stick with taking the output images from a scan and use the Create a PDF function of Adobe Acrobat Pro.


----------



## Timmay

For the blue cast, did you turn on the LEDs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Timmay said:


> For the blue cast, did you turn on the LEDs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



On the scanner? Yes. They come on automatically when the scanner turns on. At least I think they do. When I turn on the scanner the lights light up when I turn on the scanner. Is there a button to turn them on and off?


----------



## Timmay

Yes it's the top button on the front of the scanner on the stand itself. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne

Timmay said:


> So Wayne, what do you plan to use it for? Also, I just realized ive spoken to you outside the PB regarding matters for the PCA historical center. Small world!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk




Books, of course, but particularly have in mind a late 19th-century Presbyterian newspaper published out of St. Louis and Kansas City. From checking worldcat.org, it appears the PCA Historical Center has the best run of it in existence, and its getting pretty brittle. Needs to be digitized as soon as possible.


----------



## DMcFadden

OK, my scanner came today and it is certainly NOT intuitive for a non-techi.

Can anyone walk me through the steps (using a USB or HDMI connection) to scan a book and convert it to a continuous PDF file or Word document???


----------

